# Tabelle XHTML konform mittig platzieren



## Mik3e (4. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

Ich möchte eine Tabelle mittig (sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal) auf dem Bildschirm platzieren. Bisher habe ich dafür immer den kleinen "Trick" mit einer zusätzlichen Tabelle die "außen herum" mit height=100% und width=100% liegt genutzt und die anzuzeigenden Tabelle dann einfach mit valign=middle und align=center positioniert.

Nach XHTML 1.0 ist das "height" Tag in Zellen aber ungültig.

Daher meine Frage:
*Kann ich Tabellen irgendwie mittels CSS genau mittig im Browserfenster zentrieren? Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung für dieses Problem?*
Also zB:


```
body <tabelle> {
  align=..?
}
```

Danke vorweg für die Tipps,
Ciao,
Mike


----------

